# 17 WSM



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone had their hands on one yet? I am interested to see how the round turns out, whether it will last or not. Being the same price as the 17 HMR I think it has a good chance.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been watching this little round over the last 6 months. It seems like a cool little round. It's got a little bit of a leg up on the 17HMR. Will it do more then the HMR, likely not. It's still not a coyote cartridge. I'd still grade it as a varmint cartridge. I think it might be a decent cartridge for fox if they came back. It might even be a ok bobcat cartridge, but i'd rather have a 17 Rem, just because you can load them a little heavier and still get some awesome velocities. Time will tell.

xdeano


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

One of my buddies just bought a 17hornet. he loves it. I had mentioned the 17wsm to him he checked them both out and bought the hornet.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would definitely pick up a 17 hornet over the 17 wsm just for the fact that you can reload it. Better velocities too. I use to have a 17 rem. It was a fun little gun to shoot, no recoil and id say that the hornet wouldnt have any recoil either. It would be a perfect learners gun.

Xdeano


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

He checked out. And found it to be faster and flatter shooter then the 22-250 and 220 I think. Almost up with the 17 rem. He bought the savage model with the heavy barrel. the gun weights maybe 9 lbs. He says no recoil at all. He says he can see the bullet strike in the scope. Maybe not a yote gun or maybe it will be. Im not sure. But he loves it.

And of course he can barely find ammo for it. So he is talking about finding his old loader he has in storage.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I kind of like the fact that it is a rimfire, I like being able to go out and buy a box of ammo and just shoot. I know you can do more with handloading and such, but to me I guess I dont see a point in reloading a caliber that small, it has no other value then bird, rabbit, p-dog and such. Thats basically what i do with my 17HMR, shoot blackbirds and such. I certainly would not try shooting a coyote with it, nor a groundhog, both are tough boogers! But I do love my 17 now, I mean i just shot a bird at over 100 yards, for what it is I lover being able to just go buy some ammo and shoot. Id love to get into handloading, but with college coming up I just dont have the money for it.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

coyoteblitz. I like you avatar. but I am a firm believer in PETA.

People
Eating
Tasty 
Animals

I am a tree hugger from way back. I still have a few stands hanging in them.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

haha, I like that sir! and thank you! PETA is a group of narrow minded ill informed people in my mind.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i'll second that!

xdeano


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> PETA is a group of narrow minded ill informed people in my mind.


That is undoubtedly the kindest characterization of PETA people I have ever seen, Blitz. Mine is somewhat different, and most likely would be barely legible after it's trip here through the NODAK filter :wink:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Csquared said:


> > PETA is a group of narrow minded ill informed people in my mind.
> 
> 
> That is undoubtedly the kindest characterization of PETA people I have ever seen, Blitz. Mine is somewhat different, and most likely would be barely legible after it's trip here through the NODAK filter :wink:


kinda like a bunch of %$%%^&# &#&#& **(%($&@ people


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

haha that is just the easiest way to put it


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

xdeano said:


> I would definitely pick up a 17 hornet over the 17 wsm just for the fact that you can reload it. Better velocities too. I use to have a 17 rem. It was a fun little gun to shoot, no recoil and id say that the hornet wouldnt have any recoil either. It would be a perfect learners gun.
> 
> Xdeano


The 17 Hornet is faster at 3650fps vs 3000 for the WSM but price of ammo is way more. $27-$30 for 25 of the Hornet shells vs. $16 for 50 of the WSM shells. 
I ordered one from Scheels here and should have it by October. Should be a good fit to complement by 10/22 and 22-250


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

picked one up 2 months ago at cabelas , it took 3 weeks to get first box of ammo for it but since found a few small stores that have received some now have 6 boxes a couple of each offering ,now time to find out witch one of the 3 the rifle prefers


----------



## fergusforeigner (Nov 13, 2013)

When I talked to one of the guys at Cabela's, he said that it would be best to wait because all of the ones (savage B Mags) he picked up had bad actions on them. Said it took some good effort to get the bolt back down.

Also, I hate that they don't make left handed versions yet. You guys get to have all the fun.

For those that have them, how do you like them?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm thinking from a reloaders stand point. The 17 Hornet can be reloaded, where the new little 17wsm rimfire is a one time use. I'm sure with how little powder the hornet takes to get decent velocities It would be cheaper for me to reload then buying a box of 50 shells. I use to be able to reload 50 shells of 22-250 for 10$ not to many years ago.

xdeano



sndhillshntr said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > I would definitely pick up a 17 hornet over the 17 wsm just for the fact that you can reload it. Better velocities too. I use to have a 17 rem. It was a fun little gun to shoot, no recoil and id say that the hornet wouldnt have any recoil either. It would be a perfect learners gun.
> ...


----------

